# Inter: 417 milioni di euro di debiti. Moratti torna presidente?



## admin (12 Febbraio 2016)

Situazione drammatica in casa Inter. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo l'SOS lanciato da Thohir che è in cerca di soci ( http://www.milanworld.net/thohir-cerca-partner-cina-per-linter-e-ufficiale-vt34765.html ), la società nerazzurra ha debiti per 417 milioni di euro. Moratti, che è già pronto a tornare in carica, afferma:"Io di nuovo presidente? Non escludo nulla".


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2016)

Speriamo facciano il botto che ciò sia di insegnamento anche per noi.

NO assoluto ad affaristi tipo Mr Bee (o Bean), cordate, e roba simile.

SI ad uno ricco sfondato.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Quanto godrei se 'sti schifosi non arrivassero in Champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Speriamo facciano il botto* che ciò sia di insegnamento anche per noi.
> 
> NO assoluto ad affaristi tipo Mr Bee (o Bean), cordate, e roba simile.
> 
> SI ad uno ricco sfondato.





comunque quoto. Basta pagliacciate stile Mr Bee, si ai ricchi sfondati cinesi, arabi, americani, russi...chi vogliono loro, basta che hanno tanta grana e voglia di vincere.


----------



## 13-33 (12 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quanto godrei se 'sti schifosi non arrivassero in Champions.


Tranquillo che no andranno in champions.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione drammatica in casa Inter. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo l'SOS lanciato da Thohir che è in cerca di soci ( http://www.milanworld.net/thohir-cerca-partner-cina-per-linter-e-ufficiale-vt34765.html ), la società nerazzurra ha debiti per 417 milioni di euro. Moratti, che è già pronto a tornare in carica, afferma:"Io di nuovo presidente? Non escludo nulla".



Probabilmente i loro debiti sono talmente elevati che nessun investitore di livello (cinese o siberiano) deciderà di accollarseli. 

I casi PSG e City erano diversi. Nobili decadute, ok, ma costavano poco e soprattutto non avevano queste voragini di bilancio.


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Probabilmente i loro debiti sono talmente elevati che nessun investitore di livello (cinese o siberiano) deciderà di accollarseli.
> 
> I casi PSG e City erano diversi. Nobili decadute, ok, ma costavano poco e soprattutto non avevano queste voragini di bilancio.



Se non sbaglio il PSG e stato comprato per una cinquantina di milioni ma non so se avessero debiti (ma sicuramente pochissimi).

I 500 - 800 mln necessari per comprare l'inter o il milan non li spenderei MAI.
Piutosto compro il Torino, il Bologno o la Samp di turno per 10 mln e quello che rimane lo spendo per comprare giocatori forti... al costo di passare per una fase di transizione come per il PSG o il City...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio il PSG e stato comprato per una cinquantina di milioni ma non so se avessero debiti (ma sicuramente pochissimi).
> 
> I 500 - 800 mln necessari per comprare l'inter o il milan non li spenderei MAI.
> Piutosto compro il Torino, il Bologno o la Samp di turno per 10 mln e quello che rimane lo spendo per comprare giocatori forti... al costo di passare per una fase di transizione come per il PSG o il City...



Teoricamente non hai tutti i torti, ma il Milan (così come l'Inter) ha già tantissimi milioni di tifosi in Oriente che possono fungere da traino per la crescita economica e quindi gli eventuali guadagni dei nuovi soci. Se invece compri un Torino o un Parma, parti davvero da zero stile Football Manager.

Comunque a prescindere da questo, leggendo i numeri noi siamo messi meglio dei cugini. I nostri debiti al 2014 erano pari a 250M di cui 144M di esposizione bancaria e 106M di anticipazioni per sponsorizzazioni già firmate e diritti TV. Il problema piuttosto è la cifra richiesta da Berlusconi e il fatto che non voglia ancora mollare la maggioranza. Ma chi ci acquista prende una società tutto sommato sana.
Al contrario, chi sarebbe disposto ad accollarsi tutto quel debito dell'Inter e rilanciarla spendendo altri soldi? E trovo altrettanto difficile che qualcuno decida di accollarsi il 40% di Thohir e quindi prendere la maggioranza lasciando il 30% all'indonesiano e il 30% a Moratti.
Sarebbe una situazione atipica quella di vedere tre soci in un club e francamente darebbe poca solidità perché se uno dei soci volesse mollare, il debito poi graverebbe su chi rimane. E tu entreresti in una società con questo rischio? 

Insomma la vedo nera per i cugini. La cessione a Thohir si è rivelata un clamoroso fallimento. Praticamente sono finiti nelle mani di una banca indonesiana che presta soldi ad interessi salatissimi ed ha aumentato a dismisura il loro debito. Se Moratti pensava di lasciare la società in buone mani, si sbagliava di grosso.

E questo credo faccia riflettere anche sul nostro futuro, come giustamente affermava [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]. 
Va bene la cessione, ma non al primo pirla che passa per strada. Non bisogna commettere lo stesso errore di Moratti.


----------



## Black (12 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Probabilmente i loro debiti sono talmente elevati che nessun investitore di livello (cinese o siberiano) deciderà di accollarseli.
> 
> I casi PSG e City erano diversi. Nobili decadute, ok, ma costavano poco e soprattutto non avevano queste voragini di bilancio.




lo spero vivamente! perchè sarebbe una cosa troppo deprimente per noi vedere che i cinesi acquistano l'Inter e noi rimaniamo con il nano rimbambito


----------



## Hammer (12 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione drammatica in casa Inter. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, dopo l'SOS lanciato da Thohir che è in cerca di soci ( http://www.milanworld.net/thohir-cerca-partner-cina-per-linter-e-ufficiale-vt34765.html ), la società nerazzurra ha debiti per 417 milioni di euro. Moratti, che è già pronto a tornare in carica, afferma:"Io di nuovo presidente? Non escludo nulla".



Con 400M di debiti voglio proprio vedere chi è il pazzo ad accollarseli. Godrei


----------



## diavolo (12 Febbraio 2016)

Falliscono e Moratti ricompra l'Inter a due spicci con debiti azzerati.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (12 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Quanto godrei se 'sti schifosi non arrivassero in Champions.



Tranquillo, che ci andranno!!


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Teoricamente non hai tutti i torti, ma il Milan (così come l'Inter) ha già tantissimi milioni di tifosi in Oriente che possono fungere da traino per la crescita economica e quindi gli eventuali guadagni dei nuovi soci. Se invece compri un Torino o un Parma, parti davvero da zero stile Football Manager.



In Oriente nemmeno conoscevano PSG e City prima che diventassero vere potenze... e il loro numero di tifosi e comunque bello alto... proprio perche non hanno la cultura del tifo come noi.
Da noi si nasce tifosi di un club e poi non si cambia fino alla morte. Come dico spesso : Une femme pour la nuit mais Milan pour la vie.

Loro sono piu SPETTATORI simpatizzanti.
Vogliono vedere uno spettacolo e cosi "amano" i NOMI capaci di fare vedere questo spettacolo.

Se domani Messi andasse al Levante, il club diventerebe uno dei club con piu tifosi in Oriente.
Da noi si tifa a prescindere dai nomi... anche con Pazzini e Matri... anche se "lo spettacolo" fa schifo.

Avessi qualche miliardio non ci penserei nemmeno.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Febbraio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo facciano il botto che ciò sia di insegnamento anche per noi.
> 
> NO assoluto ad affaristi tipo Mr Bee (o Bean), cordate, e roba simile.
> 
> *SI ad uno ricco sfondato.*


Magari


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> In Oriente nemmeno conoscevano PSG e City prima che diventassero vere potenze... e il loro numero di tifosi e comunque bello alto... proprio perche non hanno la cultura del tifo come noi.
> Da noi si nasce tifosi di un club e poi non si cambia fino alla morte. Come dico spesso : Une femme pour la nuit mais Milan pour la vie.
> 
> Loro sono piu SPETTATORI simpatizzanti.
> ...



Esatto. In Oriente si simpatizzano per una squadra come noi possiamo simpatizzare per una franchigia NBA.


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Febbraio 2016)

voglio vederli portare i libri in tribunale


----------



## DannySa (12 Febbraio 2016)

Dai che falliscono, la Champions non li avrebbe salvati ma avrebbe dato una boccata d'aria all'ambiente.
Questo anno hanno speso un botto perché ci credevano veramente, hanno ceduto e ricomprato, gli stava andando benissimo che la Roma e la Juve fossero partite male ma appena hanno accelerato un attimo sono stati ripresi, hanno perso fiducia e sono stati risucchiati (come si diceva tempo fa era solo questione di tempo, finito l'entusiasmo finito tutto).
Il top sarebbe finire nelle mani di un riccone clamoroso e loro finissero veramente male.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Che barzelletta infinita


----------



## Gabry (12 Febbraio 2016)

L'ho scritto in un altro topic che rischiano il fallimento, ma mi sono preso del ridicolo. Ora è uscito l'articolo e va bene.
Comunque Moratti è stato tenuto parecchio in disparte in questi ultimi mesi, bisogna vedere se lui ha voglia e soprattutto le risorse per proteggere la sua Inter dal rischio tracollo finanziario.
Certo è che se non vanno in Champions io mi preoccuperei fortemente, fossi in loro.

In ogni caso sono ***** loro, noi dovremmo solo guardare ed apprendere che occorre fare molta attenzione a vendere ad un Bee o Thoir qualsiasi.


----------



## Dany20 (12 Febbraio 2016)

Devono fallire.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2016)

Il fallimento è un ipotesi fantasiosa,
per una società che fattura sui 200 milioni l'anno 400 di debiti sono pesanti ma non fatali,

Nella peggiore delle ipotesi venderanno quel paio di giocatori appetibili che hanno e si accontenteranno di qualche annata mediocre a base di parametri 0.
Magari ingaggiano Galliani 

Nel calcio il fallimento può avvenire solo per dolo, vedere Tanzi.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il fallimento è un ipotesi fantasiosa,
> per una società che fattura sui 200 milioni l'anno 400 di debiti sono pesanti ma non fatali,
> 
> Nella peggiore delle ipotesi venderanno quel paio di giocatori appetibili che hanno e si accontenteranno di qualche annata mediocre a base di parametri 0.
> ...



Non sono molto d'accordo. Un'azienda ( perché di questo si tratta) che ha debiti superiori al valore dell'azienda stessa va in fallimento. Se consideriamo poi che ha un fatturato meno della metà dei debiti.


----------



## neversayconte (12 Febbraio 2016)

Noi bene o male siamo ancora sotto controllo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo. Un'azienda ( perché di questo si tratta) che ha debiti superiori al valore dell'azienda stessa va in fallimento. Se consideriamo poi che ha un fatturato meno della metà dei debiti.



debiti superiori al valore dell'azienda: non è il caso dell'Inter

fatturato annuo meno della metà del debito: irrilevante, se no chiunque, azienda o privato, stipulasse un mutuo sarebbe automaticamente fallito.

Una società di calcio, a differenza della maggior parte delle aziende:

1) ha entrate certe
2) è in grado (ridimensionandosi sportivamente) di portare i bilanci in pareggio o attivo a sua discrezione.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> debiti superiori al valore dell'azienda: non è il caso dell'Inter
> 
> fatturato annuo meno della metà del debito: irrilevante, se no chiunque, azienda o privato, stipulasse un mutuo sarebbe automaticamente fallito.
> 
> ...




certo che è il caso dell'inter. L'inter vale secondo Forbes, ma considerando anche il recente acquisto di Tohir circa 370 mln. I debiti ammontano a 417 mln, e non stiamo considerando la maxi rata che Tohir ( non si sa come ) dovrà versare.
Al mio paese 417 mln sono superiori a 380/370. Ergo la società è a rischio fallimento. Se entrano in champions possono tappare per un altro anno, poi si vedrà.
Risolvere con il ridimensionamento? ma di che parli? forse ti stai confondendo con i bilanci. I debiti vanno pagati in qualche modo, e rimangono quelli o aumentano. Sai chi è la garanzia? l'inter stessa. Tutto questo grazie all'indonesiano. 
L'unico modo per evitare il fallimento è appunto cercare soci o ingresso di nuovi capitali ( da parte di chi non si sa però). 
Fatturato meno della metà del debito irrilevante? capisco.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> certo che è il caso dell'inter. L'inter vale secondo Forbes, ma considerando anche il recente acquisto di Tohir circa 370 mln. I debiti ammontano a 417 mln, e non stiamo considerando la maxi rata che Tohir ( non si sa come ) dovrà versare.
> Al mio paese 417 mln sono superiori a 380/370. Ergo la società è a rischio fallimento. Se entrano in champions possono tappare per un altro anno, poi si vedrà.
> Risolvere con il ridimensionamento? ma di che parli? forse ti stai confondendo con i bilanci. I debiti vanno pagati in qualche modo, e rimangono quelli o aumentano. Sai chi è la garanzia? l'inter stessa. Tutto questo grazie all'indonesiano.
> L'unico modo per evitare il fallimento è appunto cercare soci o ingresso di nuovi capitali ( da parte di chi non si sa però).
> Fatturato meno della metà del debito irrilevante? capisco.....



Scrivi come se quei 400 milioni l'Inter dovesse tirarli fuori fra 3 mesi, non esistono praticamente al mondo aziende non indebitate,
le società Inglesi e Spagnole hanno debiti molto superiori, ma hanno garanzie bancarie tali per cui non è un problema.

Il valore dell'Inter di 370 milioni è commerciale, potrebbe essere venduta per cifre anche di molto superiori o inferiori, e se Tohir potrebbe anche essere un truffatore, un Moratti da ampie garanzie che l'Inter non fallisca.
Idem vale per Berlusconi, un conto è che si siano stufati del giocattolo e non intendano più svenarsi, un altro è che ambedue danno ampie garanzie economiche, per gente come loro dover sborsare cifre simili e come per un operaio dover pagare una contravvenzione per eccesso di velocità o il dover sostituire un elettrodomestico guasto. 


PS i Moratti vantano un patrimonio personale di circa 2 miliardi di euro.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scrivi come se quei 400 milioni l'Inter dovesse tirarli fuori fra 3 mesi, non esistono praticamente al mondo aziende non indebitate,
> le società Inglesi e Spagnole hanno debiti molto superiori, ma hanno garanzie bancarie tali per cui non è un problema.
> 
> Il valore dell'Inter di 370 milioni è commerciale, potrebbe essere venduta per cifre anche di molto superiori o inferiori, e se Tohir potrebbe anche essere un truffatore, un Moratti da ampie garanzie che l'Inter non fallisca.
> Idem vale per Berlusconi, un conto è che si siano stufati del giocattolo e non intendano più svenarsi, un altro è che ambedue danno ampie garanzie economiche, per gente come loro dover sborsare cifre simili e come per un operaio dover pagare una contravvenzione per eccesso di velocità



vabbè. Non ci stiamo capendo. 
L'inter che valga 370 mln non lo dico io, ma Forbes, e se neanche questo bastasse il valore che gli ha dato Tohir è praticamente questo prendendo il 70% a circa 300 mln o meno. Una società con 400 mln di debiti, un fatturato di circa 160/180, non penso possa valere 600 mln, non credi? poi se vogliamo sparare numeri a caso ok. Il valore di una società non è commerciale, perché esistono immobili, la rosa, ecc ecc. Sul paragone con le squadre Inglesi e Spagnole non sussiste. Le spagnole, in particolar modo Barcellona ma soprattutto Real, hanno le banche che fanno da garante. L'inter ho già detto ha la società stessa come garante. Cosa moolto diversa e pericolosa aggiungo. Non dico che falliranno sicuramente, ma i mezzi ci sono tutti. Moratti da ampie garanzie? e come? ti ricordo che ha il 29%. Non può garantire per la restante percentuale, a meno che non compri di nuovo tutta la società. Gesto indubbiamente folle e privo di senso in questo momento, tranne che Tohir svenda le sue quote. A quel punto la società verrebbe ulteriormente svalutata. Insomma non voglio addentrarmi molto, anche perché alla fine la situazione reale la sanno soltanto loro, ma dalle info che danno i giornali la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che non possa fallire non gliela metterei. Comunque 400 mln per Moratti non sono noccioline.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vabbè. Non ci stiamo capendo.
> L'inter che valga 370 mln non lo dico io, ma Forbes, e se neanche questo bastasse il valore che gli ha dato Tohir è praticamente questo prendendo il 70% a circa 300 mln o meno. Una società con 400 mln di debiti, un fatturato di circa 160/180, non penso possa valere 600 mln, non credi? poi se vogliamo sparare numeri a caso ok. Il valore di una società non è commerciale, perché esistono immobili, la rosa, ecc ecc. Sul paragone con le squadre Inglesi e Spagnole non sussiste. Le spagnole, in particolar modo Barcellona ma soprattutto Real, hanno le banche che fanno da garante. L'inter ho già detto ha la società stessa come garante. Cosa moolto diversa e pericolosa aggiungo. Non dico che falliranno sicuramente, ma i mezzi ci sono tutti. Moratti da ampie garanzie? e come? ti ricordo che ha il 29%. Non può garantire per la restante percentuale, a meno che non compri di nuovo tutta la società. Gesto indubbiamente folle e privo di senso in questo momento, tranne che Tohir svenda le sue quote. A quel punto la società verrebbe ulteriormente svalutata. Insomma non voglio addentrarmi molto, anche perché alla fine la situazione reale la sanno soltanto loro, ma dalle info che danno i giornali la mano sul fuoco sul fatto che non possa fallire non gliela metterei. Comunque 400 mln per Moratti non sono noccioline.



Bene, quando fallirà ricordami il post, che ti faccio le mie scuse, 
ti garantisco che non ne sarei particolarmente infastidito


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bene, quando fallirà ricordami il post, che ti faccio le mie scuse,
> ti garantisco che non ne sarei particolarmente infastidito



no vabbè figurati, si fa per parlare. Non so se falliranno o meno, probabilmente no. Ma indubbiamente stanno messi malissimo e il rischio comunque secondo me c'è. Sarebbe interessante se ci fosse qualcuno qui sul forum che se ne intenda di queste cose. 

P.s. nemmeno io sarei infastidito da un loro fallimento


----------



## Aron (12 Febbraio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Falliscono e Moratti ricompra l'Inter a due spicci con debiti azzerati.



Ipotesi azzardata ma per nulla da escludere.

Quello che noi milanisti dobbiamo temere è lo spostamento di interesse dal Milan all'Inter, soprattutto se Berlusconi non abbassa le pretese economiche e gestionali. 
Cosa sceglierebbero tra un Milan a un miliardo e un'Inter a 550 milioni debiti inclusi? 
Tanto ci metterebbero poco a fare dell'Inter uno squadrone.

Ricordiamoci che un esponente dell'APEC aveva detto che qualora la trattativa per il Milan non vada a buon fine, sanno già dove spostare il loro interesse.


----------



## Djici (12 Febbraio 2016)

Non capisco chi voglia un fallimento.
Io voglio vincere sempre e comunque.
Ma farlo guardando i "cugini" da un altro sapore alle vittorie.

Se non ci fossero loro la vita sarebbe meno bella


----------



## 97lorenzo (29 Marzo 2016)

in effeti sono come il circo


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2016)

Per favore non uppiamo topic vecchi


----------

